
Air Traffic Controllers relied on 30-year old IBM hardware (1996) [pdf] - collinmanderson
http://libraryonline.erau.edu/online-full-text/ntsb/special-investigation-reports/SIR96-01.pdf
======
collinmanderson
> Virtually no new parts are available for IBM 9020E systems. Most parts for
> the 9020E come from small untested stockpiles at various locations or are
> taken from training computers at the FAA Academy. Disabling or degrading the
> capability of training devices to keep operational devices on line is
> definitely a counterproductive, stop-gap measure. Frequently, remanufactured
> circuit cards, visibly heat scarred after years of component resoldering,
> arrive as spare parts. There is often no way to test the functionality of
> components such as these, other than by placing them in service in the live
> ATC system, which is quite undesirable. Many of these difficulties will
> persist until the 9020Es are decommissioned. However, efforts to improve the
> situation include a first-ever 9020E spare parts inventory, and the
> retention of two decommissioned 9020D computers for spare parts.

